# "Travel Department" holiday in Tuscany changed hotel to another with bad reviews



## johnd (24 Mar 2011)

We had made a booking with the Travel Department for a holiday in Tuscany. The hotel had got very good reviews with Trip Advisor and that was one of the reason we choose the holiday.

This morning we got a letter to say that because of overcrowding they have to change the hotel. They claim this hotel is the same rating as the original hotel and same standard. The reviews on Trip Advisor are appaling for tour groups. Hostile waiters, meals taking 2.5 hours to finish. Damp dark rooms, bathroom fittings broken and rude staff.

We would like a total refund. The terms and conditions state that if a major change has taken place we would be entitled to it so does this constitute a mjor change? 

What is the best way to approach this company? I would be glad for any advice.

Many thanks


----------



## TrundleAlong (25 Mar 2011)

We did the Tuscany trip with the Travel Department some years back. We stayed in a hotel in Montecatini that was horrible. Bad mannered staff. Poor food. I remember that there was a menu with a choice of food but even though you chose an item from the menu you were handed whatever they wanted to give you. If you tried to point out that you had ordered something else they just shrugged their shoulders.
Some people got poor rooms, we got a good one (it's the luck of the draw) but the noise from the street outside was dreadful into the early hours.
The trips to Florence, Pisa, Sienna and Lucca were nice but we were dropped off in one of them as everything closed down for the afternoon. A great way to see that part of the world in one trip but there is nothing to stop you getting flights to Pisa yourself and doing most of the trip yourself.... for quarter of the price and at your own pace and choice.


----------



## Hans (25 Mar 2011)

I agree with TrundleAlong I go to this area every year I fly to Pisa with Ryanair and use the train I think they have a great system there (locals dont) I would say it will cost you less than half of Travel Department and you can choose your own hotels along the way and there are some very good ones. When I go on holiday I usually rent a car but it's one place I prefer to use the trains as I  am only travelling to towns.


----------



## Sophietk (25 Mar 2011)

That sounds like a nightmare holiday! Try get in touch with them as soon  as possible, the closer it gets to the travel date the less likely you  are to get a full refund.  I would think that changing the hotel you  have picked would constitute a major change, perhaps there is someone on  trip adviser who has been in a similar situation. Travel in Tuscany is  totally doable on your own without a tour group.


----------



## browtal (25 Mar 2011)

I echo this members opinion. Ryanair and rail excellent. Tours in the area wonderful. We stayed in Florence.  Beautiful museums, book the day before.   Enjoy Browtal


----------



## battyee (26 Mar 2011)

I took a Tuscany tour with the Travel Dept. a few years ago & the same thing happened. We were in Motecatini & the hotel was awful & staff were a law unto themselves. The place was run down & food was not at all nice. I cannot remember the Hotel's name but it was at the far end of the town. If JohnD mentions the name I will recall if it is the same one. I would either insist on a refund or a transfer to a better hotel.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Mar 2011)

johnd said:


> We would like a total refund. The terms and conditions state that if a major change has taken place we would be entitled to it so does this constitute a mjor change?
> 
> What is the best way to approach this company? I would be glad for any advice.
> 
> Many thanks



Refer them to the reviews on Trip Advisor, confirm that you consider this to be a major change and you would like a full refund.  You could also check with www.consumerconnect.ie before you ring to check what your rights are.


----------



## johnd (28 Mar 2011)

Thank you all for your replies - my computer was down so that's the reason for the delay in replying to you all. The hotel is called the Grand Hotel Tamerici & Principe, Montecatini, Italy. The original hotel was Hotel Michelangelo which had good reviews. 

I did phone them on Friday and they told me not not to rely on Trip Advisor. I told them I always used it before booking a hotel and generally found it reliable and honest in its remarks and that I wanted a full refund. I am waiting for their response. today and will see what they say.

Thank you all again


----------



## WaterWater (28 Mar 2011)

We had last minute changes to Travel Department holidays. These were always to favour the travel company or tour rep but certainly not the customer.


----------

